

Ask HN: Is Lisp still relevant? - MeghdeepRay

Is Lisp still relevant ? I&#x27;m trying to get into AI, I keep hearing about Lisp. Is it still relevant ? Additionally if it is, should I go for Lisp or Prolog or Scheme ?
======
dionidium
I doubt there's much new to say that justifies a conversation here. Just start
googling phrases like this one:

[https://www.google.com/webhp?#q=why%20lisp%20matters](https://www.google.com/webhp?#q=why%20lisp%20matters)

It's a well-covered topic.

------
PaulHoule
Clojure

